# butter



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

My first batch of goat butter! tehehe
Can't wait to put it on fresh baked bread for dinner.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks so ymmy! How long did it take to accumulate the cream?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh cool! How did you make it?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Took a days worth of milk (about a gallon right now) and put it in the fridge in a couple of covered casserole dishes. Let it sit undisturbed since Thursday night until this morning. Skimmed off about a pint of cream into a mason jar and asked my three year old to shake it. When there was a lump of butter in the jar I poured off the buttermilk and rinsed the butter in cold water until it ran clear. Put it into pretty blue dishes and put it into the fridge to set. It is so sweet and creamy and yummy. I don't think we'll make it until dinnertime.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice! Once I have more does in milk I will have to try this! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Look at all the food coloring in the store bought butter!!!ACK!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to try this now!
is the milk still usable after the cream is skimmed off?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to try that !!!!!! Looks soooo good :drool:


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I have to try this now!
> is the milk still usable after the cream is skimmed off?


Absolutely! My family actually prefers it skimmed.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

lileomom said:


> Look at all the food coloring in the store bought butter!!!ACK!
> 
> View attachment 28951


Looks like colostrum butter to me :laugh:


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am so trying this after I get my new additions this weekend. I keep my milk in quart jars - I'm assuming it's ok to skim the cream off of each jar and combine them into one?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Vickir73 said:


> I am so trying this after I get my new additions this weekend. I keep my milk in quart jars - I'm assuming it's ok to skim the cream off of each jar and combine them into one?


I have tried skimming the cream (fat) off the milk out of quart jars, but it is easier to pour the milk in a pan with more surface area- you get more cream that way! And yes, you can keep combining the cream until you have enough.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

lileomom said:


> Look at all the food coloring in the store bought butter!!!ACK!
> 
> View attachment 28951


Cow's milk butter is actually yellow because it contains carotene. Goat's milk doesn't so it's white.


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

I made butter this morning! Turned out good! I didn't make very much, skimmed the cream off of 3 quart jars, but enough for toast for a few days!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1459232640590.63687.1226610473&type=1&theater


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so jealous of all you guys that have does in milk! Hahaha. I'm dreaming of buttered toast!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! We just started letting outlet milk sit for a few days to skim it  we made a tiny bit the other day, it was Awesome! On fresh homemade bread mmm yummy! 

Ps. We have those same plates lol!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

lileomom said:


> Absolutely! My family actually prefers it skimmed.


My kids keep saying the milk is to creamy, does skimming it make it a little thinner for drinking? They love the taste just wish it was not as creamy. How many days do you let it sit undesterbed?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so trying this when my other does are in milk. Thought I would have to get a cream separator, but I never thought of casserole dishes, that is definitely less expensive. Did you put any salt/sea salt in it? Just curious, my mom insists that is a must. I'm going to try yogurt and ice cream too


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

seren said:


> My kids keep saying the milk is to creamy, does skimming it make it a little thinner for drinking? They love the taste just wish it was not as creamy. How many days do you let it sit undesterbed?


 I usually let it sit for 2-3 days in the refrigerator. Skimming it does make it less creamy for drinking. Plus you can use the cream for cooking or other uses.


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I am so trying this when my other does are in milk. Thought I would have to get a cream separator, but I never thought of casserole dishes, that is definitely less expensive. Did you put any salt/sea salt in it? Just curious, my mom insists that is a must. I'm going to try yogurt and ice cream too


 I've never added salt or sea salt. You probably don't get as much cream as you would with a separator, but this sure is cheaper. I haven't tried ice cream yet, but goats milk yogurt is sooo good!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

lileomom said:


> Look at all the food coloring in the store bought butter!!!ACK!]


I'm sure store bought butter does have coloring, but we had a Jersey cow for a while, and her milk was so creamy (she was also near the end of her lactation, supposedly the milks more creamy then). It was always as yellow as the butter from the store. I was amazed when we first made it at how yellow it was! Especially after having made goat milk butter before.


----------

